# Where to get plastisol transfer paper printed



## jonashworth (Sep 11, 2015)

hello. 

i am new to printing and have a small heat press and a hundred shirts and some designs, the only thing is as i don't have a screen printer i need somewhere in the uk to print the transfer paper for me. dose anyone know somewhere in the uk where this sort of service is done preferably cheaply.

regards jon


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

jonashworth said:


> hello.
> 
> i am new to printing and have a small heat press and a hundred shirts and some designs, the only thing is as i don't have a screen printer i need somewhere in the uk to print the transfer paper for me. dose anyone know somewhere in the uk where this sort of service is done preferably cheaply.
> 
> regards jon


I may well be looking for somewhere soon too. Did you ever settle on a supplier?...


----------

